# Dyno'ed my 16v Turbo



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

18-19psi
Stock block, ARP head studs, 2 ABA steel headgaskets.
The head is rebuilt and has a mild p&p, stock cams.
Turbonetics exhaust manifold, Turbonetics T3/T04E 57 Trim, .63 A/R stage 3 wheel, 2.5" DP, no exhaust(re-doing the exhaust from the turbo back soon)
Modified 20v intake manifold, ABA TB, custom intercooler, custom 2.5" piping.
SDS EM3-F standalone, Bosch 044 fuel pump, Aeromotive A1000 FPR, SS braided fuel lines, 480cc injectors.


----------



## stevo2234 (Nov 5, 2007)

not bad son cheers to you once I get off these damn crutches I'll get going on my project MKII again.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Dyno'ed my 16v Turbo (sp_golf)*

Lookin good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

good numbers hopefully mine will be done soon


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*

nice numbers - throw a set of AST sport cams in there..


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (vw_dred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dred* »_nice numbers - throw a set of AST sport cams in there..

yeah it will get some fatter cams... Autotech is one of the options


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

Did you use ARP rod bolts or are they stock?
Nice #rs.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (vfarren)*

Stock rod bolts.
I have some shot peened rods with ARPs in my old block, I might throw them into the block I'm running now.


----------



## VaughanRapidTransit (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

pfffft. Amatuer


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VaughanRapidTransit)*

nothing wrong with that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Great numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif time to get some bigger injectors and turn the boost up


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

Numbers look good! Wheres the Dynojet in T.O., Autobahn?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Respect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infront (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Nice numbers








Why did I sell mine....


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Dyno'ed my 16v Turbo (sp_golf)*

Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_Great numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif time to get some bigger injectors and turn the boost up









I'm running 60psi base fuel pressure and 1:1 boost:fuel pressure, so I have enough injector for ~400whp.
The boost will go up to 22psi or so, that should be good for ~350whp, I'm not going any higher on stock internals.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_Numbers look good! Wheres the Dynojet in T.O., Autobahn? 

K&H, 3596 St Clair E, 416-266-7777


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (VaughanRapidTransit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VaughanRapidTransit* »_pfffft. Amatuer

















What's going on with your car? When are we tuning/dynoing it?


----------



## UBER_EURO_mk1 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

where did you do your SDS setup i need to get out of my Digi 1 and could use some nice SDS or megasquirt on mine.
here is what i got, 177,9hp and i know i can do much more,,,,, the dyno was done only at 4psi i couldn't go any higher on the boost, at the time of the dyno i had manual boost controller.
And my set up:
Engine: 2.0L 16V, digi 1 engine management,T3/T04E turbo Hybrid 70 trim, .48A/R Stage 2 wheels, custom shorty intake mani with adjustable FPR, ARP headstuds, Kinetic Motorsport headgaskets/spacer, Bahn Brenner Motorsports Fuel Rail, 60lbs injectors, mustang cobra 75mm T/B,38mm tial wastegate, Spearco intercooler, custom intercooler piping and turbo intake piping, Custom welded Moroso catch can, greddy Bspec 2 Boost Controller, with 3” turbo downpipe to back custom piping.

I think it's time to say good bye to SNS.



_Modified by UBER_EURO_mk1 at 7:00 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (UBER_EURO_mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER_EURO_mk1* »_I think it's time to say good bye to SNS.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER_EURO_mk1 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have been talking to Denis in QC from EFI4tuning for MS, and look like the price and the help from him is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,,,if everything works good i think I'll get it by the end of this week.


_Modified by UBER_EURO_mk1 at 11:29 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (UBER_EURO_mk1)*

My SDS was installed before I bought the car, it was done by Performance Worx from what I've been told.
I tuned it myself. If you get MS, SDS or 034EFI and need help with tuning, let me know.


----------



## UBER_EURO_mk1 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

thank you, 
you got some good numbers on the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (UBER_EURO_mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER_EURO_mk1* »_thank you, 
you got some good numbers on the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah the're not bad, but they should be closer to 400whp by the end of the season


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_My SDS was installed before I bought the car, it was done by Performance Worx from what I've been told.
I tuned it myself. If you get MS, SDS or 034EFI and need help with tuning, let me know.

TONY at Performance Worx knows what he is doing !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

Nice numbers!


----------

